# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  SE VENDEN PLANTAS DE ARANDANO IN VITRO VARIEDADES BILOXI, STAR Y LEGACY

## hdelfierro

EMPRESA CHILENA CON MAS 20 AÑOS DE EXPERIENCIA EN MULTIPLICACION DE PLANTAS FRUTALES VENDE PLANTULAS DE ARANDANO IN VITRO, VARIEDADES BILOXI, STAR, LEGACY Y BRIGHTWELL. 
Hugo del Fierro hugo.delfierro.salinas@gmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: Primeros contenedores con plantas de arándano arriban al mercado peruano a pesar de paros portuarios en Chile Artículo: Establecen requisitos para importación de plantas in vitro de café desde Costa Rica Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos para importación de plantas in vitro de café de Colombia Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para plantas in vitro de limonium de Israel Artículo: Fijan requisitos sanitarios para importación de plantas in vitro de caña de azúcar de Brasil

----------


## KIL TREJO

Hola
Estoy interesado en instalar una Ha de Arándano, cuanto es el costo por cada planta? las plantas están en Perú o Chile? en espera de su gentil respuesta.
Saludos

----------


## gjaram

Hugo: solicitaría que por favor cambiaras las dos primeras fotografías que estás utilizando para la venta de las plántulas. Ambas fotografías fueron producto del trabajo que realicé en mi laboratorio (Vitro Plantas Sur), que tuve en la ciudad de Valdivia (Asesorías en el cultivo de plantas in vitro | Wix.com). 
Este laboratorio se encontraba ubicado en mi casa, en la cual habilité con mucho esfuerzo un lugar para desarrollar plantas de arándanos, frambuesos, rododendros, las que crecieron con luz natural. Menciono estas plantas porque ya he visto que al menos 3 empresas están utilizando fotografías generadas por mi trabajo sin siquiera consultarme si pueden hacer uso de ellas.   
Creo que es válido manifestar mi descontento por esta vía. Para su información la fotografía N° 1 que aparece en el mensaje de Hugo del Fierro, fue un ingreso que hice de la variedad Legacy y la fotografía N° 2 de la multiplicación activa en potes de la variedad O´neall. No entiendo porque no hacen uso de sus propias fotografías, o al menos pueden tener la deferencia de solicitar el permiso correspondiente. Adjunto fotografías del laboratorio donde fueron generadas esas plantas. Espero comprendan, gracias, Gloria Jara Muñoz.  
PD. este mensaje es válido también a  las otras 2 empresa que están haciendo uso de mis fotografías y quienes ya conocen la situación.   labext1.jpg008.jpg

----------

